# Phrag Belle Hogue Point



## Chuck (Apr 25, 2010)

This comes from a flask I bought from Chuck Acker. The bloom is about 24 cm (9.4 inches) tall overall.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2010)

Lovely bloom!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice! 3 flowers too!! Can you get a pic of all three together?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 25, 2010)

Kevin, 

This is the best I have of the three blooms at the moment. The third bloom is just opening. There is a fourth bud developing but I'm sure the first bloom or two will fall before the fourth is anywhere near opening.

Chuck


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2010)

Well! You've done it! I've got to add that one on my wanted list. Gorgeous!


----------



## Carper (Apr 25, 2010)

I purchased one of these from Orchid Web last year. It had just bloomed before I received it, but it had a small growth. This has taken a year to reach 2/3 of the blooming size growth. Is it known to be a slow grower?

Gary
UK


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a nice one. These really are something to see in person - the size, colors, everything. Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

From flask!! 

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2010)

I love this one -- yours is a beauty, Chuck!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2010)

I like this shape with besseae coloring a lot!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice, a great cross


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! This is a very nice one!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful and lovely photo too!


----------

